# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Cyclists Prepare for Community Disasters

## Rick

Interesting article. Getting prepared and having some fun. 

http://registerguard.com/rg/news/loc...ness.html.csp#

----------


## hunter63

That's kinda interesting.....sounds like they are giving some thought to alternative methods.....by showing what can be done.

----------

